# FR: demander à / de + infinitif



## Latulipe

Bonjour à tous!
Je regardais un documentaire québecois et j'ai rencontré une phrase "(Nom de personne) a demandé *à* sortir dans ... minutes". C'était écrit, donc c'est pas un malentendu. J'avais toujours pensé que ça doit être "demander *de* sortir", pourquoi ils utilisent "à"? Puis j'ai cherche sur internet et j'ai trouvé ça par exemple: "ne plus demander à sortir avant l'arret du bus". Comment peut-on l'expliquer? Est-ce que tous les deux ("de" et "à") sont possible? Merci de vos réponses!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est plutôt "demander de sortir" mais "demander à sortir" reste très possible.
Dans ce cas précis certains diront que "demander à sortir" est plus poli ...
Le même problème se pose avec d'autres verbes, comme "commencer à/de" "continuer à/de" ...


----------



## geostan

Avec demander (à quelqu'un) de faire quelque chose, c'est le quelqu'un qui fera l'action de l'infinitif.

Avec demander à faire quelque chose, c'est le sujet du premier verbe qui fera l'action de l'infinitif.

Autrement dit, demander à + infinitif veut dire: demander la permission de faire quelque chose.


----------



## CapnPrep

D'après le TLFi (s.v. _demander_ I.D.2.), on trouve aussi — mais « plus rarement » — _demander de_ dans cet emploi. Je ne sais pas si c'est moins poli, peut-être juste moins compréhensible.


----------



## soulzy

J'ai une phrase:
_"Je lui demandais sans cesse à voir ma mère"_

Est-ce correcte? Ou ai-je besoin de "de":
_"Je lui demandais sans cesse de voir ma mère"_

D'avance, merci, et bon journée!


----------



## Maham

Si tu demandes à faire qqch (c'est toi qui fais, tu demandes une autorisation)
Si tu demandes à qqn de faire qqc (c'est l'autre qui fait, tu donnes un ordre).

demander *à* faire = demander une autorisation
demander *de* faire = donner un ordre


----------



## Zahikiel

Petite nuance dans cette phrase :

" Je lui demande l'autorisation *de* faire qqc "


Bref... You're second sentence is correct : " _Je_ _lui demandais sans cesse de voir (ça avec) ma mère_".


----------



## soulzy

Merci Maham et Zahikiel. Donc pour vérifier ma compréhension, sont les suivantes correctes?

1. Pour tes besoins:
Je te demande à voir le chef parce qu'il te cherchait toute à l'heure 
(I'm asking you to go see the boss because he was just looking for you)

2. Pour mes propre besoins:
Je te demande de voir le chef puisque il me cherchait toute à l'heure 
(I am asking you if I can go see the chef since he was just looking for me)

Je pense que maintenant, je confonds tous!


----------



## Zahikiel

Oui effectivement, tu confonds tout =)

Même si les phrases sont un peu bizarre à entendre, elles se diraient comme ça :

Je te demande *de* voir le chef parce qu'il *te* cherchai*t* *tout* à l'heure
Mais "Je te demande d'aller voir le chef parce ..." est beaucoup mieux !!



Je (te) demande à (aller) voir le chef parce qu'il *me* cherchait.



Voila qui est mieux mais pas encore parfait ;-)


----------



## Apocalypse

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais dire: "He asked me to do the housework".

Quelle phrase est correcte et pourquoi?

1. Il m'a demandé de faire le ménage.
2. Il m'as demande à faire le menage.

J'ai toujours confondu


----------



## jeune linguiste

Bonsoir,

ce sujet a été traité auparavant

Demander à quelqu'un DE faire quelque chose: vous demandez que cette personne effectue une tâche. Exemple: Il m'a demandé de faire le ménage = il a demandé que je fasse le ménage.
Demander (à quelqu'un) à faire quelque chose: vous demandez à quelqu'un la permission de faire quelque chose. Exemple: Il (m') a demandé à faire le ménage = il voulait faire le ménage et il vous en demande la permission.

Cordialement,


----------



## variegatedfoliage

I'm working with a French grammar book that is generally very good on rare occasions has been incorrect. I'm just wondering, are the following sentences grammatically correct?

[…]

Je ne demande qu'à vous voir.

Or should they be (my guess):

[…]

Je ne demande que _de _vous voir.

Thanks,
Ellen


----------



## SwissPete

_... que de ..._ is right.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

[…]

As for  _Je ne demande que *de* vous voir_, it's definitely incorrect. The verb is _demander à faire quelque chose _(if the person who asks is also the person who is going to _faire _something) or_ demander que quelqu'un fasse quelque chose_ (if there are a person who asks and another one who perfoms the action of the verb _faire_).
_
J'ai demandé à partir_ (I asked for the permission to leave)
_J'ai demandé qu'il parte_ (I demanded that he leave).


----------



## variegatedfoliage

Thanks very much for clearing that up for me. Somehow I missed that very basic construction _demander à faire qqch_ (thought it was de).


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> As for  _Je ne demande que *de* vous voir_, it's definitely incorrect.


Actually, although it is much rarer than the phrase with _à_, the phrase with _de_ is also correct. 

For example, see TLFi (§ II, B, 2):


> [Le compl. d'obj. est un inf. introduit par _à_ (plus rarement par _de_) […]] […]39.  Paul a lu en petit comité votre lettre philosophique; (...). On a  trouvé que c'était un programme très bien fait de hautes et grandes  questions qui *demanderaient *_d_'être traitées chacune à part et d'une manière complète; ... M. de Guérin, _Correspondance,_ 1834, p. 135.



See also Littré (§ 4):


> _Demander de_, avec l'infinitif, ou _que_, avec le subjonctif, même sens que  _demander à_. _Il demande d'être reçu dans cette compagnie. Il demande de  ne pas vous suivre. Ils demandèrent au roi qu'il leur fût permis de  retourner dans leur patrie._


----------



## Oddmania

Autant pour moi, j'ignorais cet usage du verbe _demander de_!


----------

